# fullbody snowsleeves/covers



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

What do u guys think about these? they seem like a good idea considering i have a pretty sizeable canada spread but they dont seem to be very popular for some reason or another...

What are your guys likes/dislikes about them?

thanks


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

My biggest thing is they are about 10 bucks a piece. Then it comes to duarbility. I don't care what decoys you use, but after a few years of Spring hunting your decoys are gonna get damaged and stained. To me, a decoy like sillosocks is more cost effective to replace as you can buy about 3-4 of those for every glove. Hauling all those full bodies out into a muddy field ain't all that much fun either. 700 sillosocks fit into the same space as 4 doz full bodies. Just my opinions.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Just put white tube socks over their heads and they become blues! Works for floaters too!


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

PJ said:


> Just put white tube socks over their heads and they become blues! Works for floaters too!


That actually sounds like a good idea. I've got a couple dozen canada floaters that I might have to try next year. No laughing if you see someone out there with his sillosocks and some floaters with white tube socks on them! have you actually tried this?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you watch the classifieds you can usually find them for $2- $3 each.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

dakotashooter2 said:


> If you watch the classifieds you can usually find them for $2- $3 each.


thats what ive been noticing thanks guys


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

beaniej266 said:


> have you actually tried this?


I used to do it all the time back in the day.....no shame. :thumb:


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have 20 goose gloves If you want to purhcase them from me? PM me.

Brian


----------

